# PUSH POLES



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a 20ft glass from Pole cat. I think it was longer, maybe 21, 22ft, but over the years I have cut the end off a few times as I wore through the glass and needed to epoxy point back in. Just the right amount of flex, strong and not real heavy. Price was right. And its old, probably as old as most of the younger guys around here. I hear alot about the high tech models being flimsy, bounce out of holders or snapping.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

www.anytide.com

pat will set you up


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

My Moonlighter is pretty damn good. They make a 18' version.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have always been one for high end push poles. Biscayne Rod made a great one around $800, Stiffy Guide is another awesome pole, over $1,000 but my favorite were always Carbon Marine poles. But when I found myself needing a push pole for a keys trip in short notice, I bought a Moonlighter 21' thinking I'd use it for the trip then sell it afterwards. However, I was extremely impressed with the pole and it is one of my favorites. I have had it three years now, and it did break on me once, when a storm dropped a big latter on the pole that was on the skiff, it broke right at the push pole holder. I took it to Biscayne Rod and put it back together and it's been fine since. 

I'd recommend a 21' Moonlighter Carbon pole


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this ^^^


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Love my Stiffy Hybrid.


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Moonlighter Carbon 21' is a nice choice. They stand behind their product as well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

What type of water will you be poling? 

The light carbon poles sound great until you need to plant them in more than 3-4' of water and the tip floats up on you because of the extra buoyancy. This is extremely annoying to me...

On a deeper flat, beach, or backwater I much prefer a heavier hybrid or glass pole.

On a skinny flat I much prefer a lighter carbon pole.

Carbon Marine, Stiffy, and Moonlighter all make some solid options.


----------



## islandguides (Feb 8, 2016)

Joe at carbon marine is the man to speak to.


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a great thread.... Any recommendations about the length of the push pole needed? As another newbie, what length would suit Bayboatstore and his 15' skiff? Could I also ask what length of push pole would suit my skiff? I am 6' tall and have a small 12' Fibreglass skiff a bit like a HB skate? Suggestions about length (16'), material (Fibreglass or carbon fibre etc.) and whether it should be a single length or a multipiece would be very helpful, thanks. 
Regards 
Scott


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Honestly length is your friend. I'm going 24' stiffy hybrid or 24' Carbon Marine.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

My new boat came with a Stiffy Hybrid and I hate it. The wraps are exactly wrong so as you pole and the pole rubs against your shirt bottom it is like sandpaper and destroys the fabric. I never had this problem with the Biscayne I had on my last skiff. I'll be replacing it with something from Carbon Marine.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How does the multi piece G2LR stack up against the one piece siftty hybrid?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have fished most of the stiffy and carbon marine lineup. I have the stiffy graphite at this point and like it more than any of the others. It has the same texture and finish as the hybrid, without the rough wrap edges that tear up your clothes. Those wrap edges are a horrible design in my opinion. 

The stiffy graphite is very light, pretty stiff and doesn't get super hot to the touch. It has enough contour texture for easy grip, but the finish is smooth like an egg shell so it doesn't tear up your hands or clothes. Because the texture is smooth it also doesn't make much if any noise if it rubs up against your clothes. Sometimes I will lean my torso into the pole to make subtle adjustments in tracking, so that lack of noise is important to me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have owned two each of the Stiffy Guide and Extreme. The Extreme is my favorite due to weight and buoyancy. I just bought the second Extreme for the heavier Pro so I am curious to see how it does. I have broken one pole in fourteen years. Not a Stiffy. Texas water so usually less than a foot deep. There are a few times I wish I had a 24" pole but there would be a lot more times I wish I had a 21'. Ferrules and steel tips make everything a little heavier.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Regrading length if you find yourself fishing deeper water 3ft + go with a 24 ft. Stainless spike seems to help with the buoyancy issues to some degree.

99% of my fishing is pretty shallow 2ft max so the 21 ft is great in my opinion. I fished a 24 ft for a while in the super shallow water. The added length allowed more walking and less resetting which was nice. At times the 24 was a bit cumbersome in the skinny stuff, or in tight quarters. 

The stiffy extreme is an awesome pole as mentioned, I also own one of those. I personally like the larger diameter of the graphite, it's more comfortable for me. Guess it's just a personal preference, hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Bigger is better. Keep in mind, if your boat is 15', you have quite an overhang off of the back.

My boat is 16' and a 23' pole hangs off quite a bit, just mindful when towing. Had an old lady scream at me in a gas station that my pole almost killed her. lol. guess the stainless tip looked intimidating...

Just buy the biggest pole you can afford, UNLESS you pole often in tight creeks or areas. If you are poling open flats, go big. Brands, I have the GL3R, it is nice but the wrap it has burns the crap out of you when you slide up the pole if you're not careful. Most carbon or graphite poles are good, the difference in weight is negligable most times. 

just gotta think if you are gonna pole a lot. if you are, maybe spend a few bucks extra instead of regretting it down the road, and having a crappy pole sitting in your garage collecting dust.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Marshfly said:


> My new boat came with a Stiffy Hybrid and I hate it. The wraps are exactly wrong so as you pole and the pole rubs against your shirt bottom it is like sandpaper and destroys the fabric. I never had this problem with the Biscayne I had on my last skiff. I'll be replacing it with something from Carbon Marine.


Sounds like you need to refinish the pole. If the fiberglass is sticking out you can sand with fine sandpaper and I used a spray can of urethane with multiple coats. I think the instructions on how to refinish hybrid on his the Stiffy website.
Joe


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

backcast said:


> Sounds like you need to refinish the pole. If the fiberglass is sticking out you can sand with fine sandpaper and I used a spray can of urethane with multiple coats. I think the instructions on how to refinish hybrid on his the Stiffy website.
> Joe



The newer hybrids come factory with a rough / sharp pronounced edge on the wrap depending on which way the pole is facing. One way you are working with the edge so its fairly smooth, flip it around and you are going against the grain. I bought one, fished it once and returned it because I hated it that much. It frayed up one of my shirts up like a cheese grater.
I think that edge will wear down over time but it was obnoxious.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> How does the multi piece G2LR stack up against the one piece siftty hybrid?


I sold my stiffy hybrid years ago and never looked back. I have been using a G2LR for 4 years now and just purchased the G3LR last week. Carbon Marine makes great products and nobody in the industry stands behind their product more than Joe at carbon marine. Great company and a first class owner.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Carbon Marine, I still have the original LOOP and plan on keeping it for a long time


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

backcast said:


> Sounds like you need to refinish the pole. If the fiberglass is sticking out you can sand with fine sandpaper and I used a spray can of urethane with multiple coats. I think the instructions on how to refinish hybrid on his the Stiffy website.
> Joe


No, this has happened to me with a brand new Stiffy hybrid off the shelf. That's why I would never use a Stiffy Hybrid or recommend to anyone. I've destroyed far too many shirts with the roughness of the wraps on their brand new poles.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

swaddict said:


> Carbon Marine, I still have the original LOOP and plan on keeping it for a long time


The LOOP by Carbon Marine was my all time favorite. But when I sold my Copperhead the buyer insisted I include it. He promptly broke it on a dock a couple weeks later.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

paint it black said:


> No, this has happened to me with a brand new Stiffy hybrid off the shelf. That's why I would never use a Stiffy Hybrid or recommend to anyone. I've destroyed far too many shirts with the roughness of the wraps on their brand new poles.


Just to clarify that has only happened to me with the hybrid. The graphite, guide and extreme don't have those edges. 

The other brands have their quirks as well. Best bet is to fish as many of them as you can if it's possible and figure out what works for you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

el9surf said:


> Just to clarify that has only happened to me with the hybrid. The graphite, guide and extreme don't have those edges.
> 
> The other brands have their quirks as well. Best bet is to fish as many of them as you can if it's possible and figure out what works for you.



I totally agree with you. The Stiffy Guide is one of my favorites on the market, where the Stiffy Hybrid is the one I hate the most.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Had a 20' Stiffy Hybrid on the last boat. The ribbed texture sucks (as others have pointed out). Despite being kept out of the sun and well taken care of, mine also delaminated after a few years. After a day of poling, I was left with microscopic bits of fiberglass in my hands. Ugh. I just ordered a 22' carbon fiber Moonlighter for my Shadowcast 18 (due in less in than a month). We'll see how that performs.


----------



## Bayboatstore (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. I didn't realize the cost, WOW! Stopped by Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston for about 2 minutes today and looked at a few. so would you say a 21footer would be good on a 15-15 1/2' skiff for 2-5' of water?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Bayboatstore said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I didn't realize the cost, WOW! Stopped by Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston for about 2 minutes today and looked at a few. so would you say a 21footer would be good on a 15-15 1/2' skiff for 2-5' of water?


I use a 18ft stiffy hybrid on a Mitzi 15. I have not experienced the problems mentioned above. I am in Houston area. I tried the 21 guide Stiffy and found it unwieldy and sold it.


----------

